# Floor Area, Gross



## daves (Apr 12, 2013)

2009 IBC.

1002 DEFINITIONS.

We know that elevator shafts and stairs are included in gross floor area, based on the definition. What about large floor openings such as for escalators, as in a department store?

Would these large openings be considered an "interior court" (undefined term used in the definition), therefore not included?

Or simply not included because there isn't a floor?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 12, 2013)

An escalator is just a moving stair so the space would be included in the definition of "gross floor area"



> Would these large openings be considered an "interior court" (undefined term used in the definition), therefore not included?


There is no such thing as an interior court within the code


----------



## daves (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks

Maybe my example of a floor opening with an escalator was too limiting. Two story building, 50,000 sq. ft. on the first floor. Second floor is 40,000 sq. ft. The rest is open. You can stand on the second floor and look down on the first floor. The roof of the second floor is also the roof of the first floor over this large open area. Sort of fits the definition of an atrium. The open area of the second floor, at 10,000 sq. ft., has an occupant load? Just because it also has a moving stair in it?

1002 definition for floor area, gross, doesn't mention atriums. Does that mean the area on the second floor level that doesn't have an actual floor surface is included in floor area, gross?

The code uses the term interior court in the definition of floor area gross, so there must be such a thing. I understand "court" is defined as open to the sky. Just wondering what interior court might mean in the context of the definition in which it's used.

We remain puzzled.


----------



## kilitact (Apr 12, 2013)

daves said:
			
		

> ThanksMaybe my example of a floor opening with an escalator was too limiting. Two story building, 50,000 sq. ft. on the first floor. Second floor is 40,000 sq. ft. The rest is open. You can stand on the second floor and look down on the first floor. The roof of the second floor is also the roof of the first floor over this large open area. Sort of fits the definition of an atrium. The open area of the second floor, at 10,000 sq. ft., has an occupant load? Just because it also has a moving stair in it?
> 
> 1002 definition for floor area, gross, doesn't mention atriums. Does that mean the area on the second floor level that doesn't have an actual floor surface is included in floor area, gross?
> 
> ...


You would count this first floor area once.


----------



## cda (Apr 12, 2013)

one old inspector told me you buy the book you have to read the entire book:::::::::::

FLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, closets, the thickness of interior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.

FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets.

unless you are superman you cannot occupy air


----------

